# Need a good pen press



## tazhunter0 (Dec 24, 2013)

Looking for a new pen press.  Found one at Woodcraft the other day but trying to find out if anybody has used it.


----------



## knowltoh (Dec 24, 2013)

I like my Harbor Freight arbor press much better.


----------



## Dustygoose (Dec 24, 2013)

I use my drill press


----------



## gimpy (Dec 24, 2013)

Arbor press for sure


----------



## ttpenman (Dec 24, 2013)

There is a YouTube video I watched just the other day to make a wood press.  Works great and costs almost nothing.  I use a wood press I got from HUT 15 years ago and still going strong.  Just make it out of a hardwood like Maple.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## longbeard (Dec 24, 2013)

Have to agree with the guys above. This is a 1 ton, they also have a 1/2 ton version thats cheaper.


1 Ton Arbor Press & Other Arbor Presses - Harbor Freight Tools


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 24, 2013)

Not an arbor press fan…sorry guys! To each his own. I've had several pen presses over the years from purchased to homemade to drill presses to … well you get the idea. My current and FAVORITE is this one: Milescraft 4700 Turners Press for Joining Pens and Other Turned Projects of All Types - Amazon.com
Merry Christmas
Don


----------



## Mike Powell (Dec 24, 2013)

I dont have that Press from woodcraft, I think I have the step under it.  I have had no problems with mine, and prefer it over the C clamp I was using.  

The Press I have is the one you add/remove spacers to for correct fitment.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 24, 2013)

Woodworkers vise for me with magnetic sheets to cover the jaws.  I've never had the desire for anything else.


----------



## TwoCatsPens (Dec 24, 2013)

I use my lathe.  I turned a couple of pieces of wood to fit the MT at the head and tailstock, attached a couple of small scraps from on old poly cutting board and just use that.  Super convenient, very fine degree of control because you use the wheel to gradually ease the pieces together. 

 I drill / turn / finish and assemble all using the lathe.  Now if could just get it to fix a decent cup of coffee I'd be great.

Prior to that, I had made a pen press out of bar clamp from HF.  Just cut off the excess length and added a couple of poly cutting board pads over the clamp faces.  

Steve


----------



## longbeard (Dec 24, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> Not an arbor press fan…sorry guys! To each his own. I've had several pen presses over the years from purchased to homemade to drill presses to … well you get the idea. My current and FAVORITE is this one: Milescraft 4700 Turners Press for Joining Pens and Other Turned Projects of All Types - Amazon.com
> Merry Christmas
> Don


 

I like those Don, didnt realize amazon sold those, thanks for link. I had thought about making my own using a toggle clamp as i use my arbor press for other things. Thanks


----------



## Whaler (Dec 24, 2013)

I bought this one from Woodcraft 7 or 8 years ago and it works fine.


----------



## yorkie (Dec 24, 2013)

I've had the Milescraft for a long time and love it.


----------



## rich gubbin (Dec 24, 2013)

Milescraft for me too, works really well.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 24, 2013)

I suppose a dedicated press would be nice, but I really don't have room for another gadget in my shop.  So I use my drill press.  Put a block of wood on the platform, and have a bolt with a scrap of wood glued onto the head that goes into the chuck to soften the other end.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 24, 2013)

Something like this? These I take when I travel. They work great. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


TwoCatsPens said:


> I use my lathe.  I turned a couple of pieces of wood to fit the MT at the head and tailstock, attached a couple of small scraps from on old poly cutting board and just use that.  Super convenient, very fine degree of control because you use the wheel to gradually ease the pieces together.
> Steve


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 24, 2013)

This one I made for $1.00 has worked great for me for the past 10 years.

Les


----------



## TwoCatsPens (Dec 24, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> Something like this? These I take when I travel. They work great.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Mine are NOTHING like yours Don.  I used a WHITE cutting board scrap, not a RED one.  Everybody knows red is so last year.  :biggrin:

Yea, mine would pass as cousins to yours. GMTA!!!

BTW Don, a lot of the stuff you wrote absolutely helped me when I was getting started out, and I'm sure still will continue to help me hone my skills

Steve


----------



## BayouPenturner (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a pen press which does a good job,  but I never thought about mounting it vertically.  What a great idea.  I purchased the arbor press and have not figured out how to manage it for all my needs.  I use it for some jobs and it works well.  It is not that costly if you have the 25% off coupon.

Merry Christmas


----------



## tazhunter0 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have the Milescraft press now but having a few issues with it.  I have looked at the one that you remove or place the blocks in but afraid i would loose the blocks on my bench. Going to look at the Arbor Press set up. 

Keep the suggestions coming.

Thanks


----------



## New Bill (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm still a rookie (first lathe about 3 months ago) but I use my small lathe for drilling and assembly. I like the control of the wheel while pressing.  Assembled about 70 pens so far this way. (70 pens in 3 months = addicted)





[/IMG]
Picture worth 1000 words.


----------



## Mike Powell (Dec 24, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> Not an arbor press fan…sorry guys! To each his own. I've had several pen presses over the years from purchased to homemade to drill presses to … well you get the idea. My current and FAVORITE is this one: Milescraft 4700 Turners Press for Joining Pens and Other Turned Projects of All Types - Amazon.com
> Merry Christmas
> Don


 
Yup thats the same one I have...  I like it.


----------



## ljpilcher@suddenlink (Dec 24, 2013)

*Pen Press*

I  just purchased a set up from Craft Supplies USA for the lathe.  I haven't used it for a pen yet but used it to assemble a seam ripper and it worked wonderfully.  It is about $20.


----------



## knowltoh (Dec 24, 2013)

I've had several pen presses over the years 

Operative word is "several".  I have had two.  The first from Woodcraft, and the second is the arbor press.  I agree, to each his own.


----------



## knowltoh (Dec 24, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> Not an arbor press fan…sorry guys! To each his own. I've had several pen presses over the years from purchased to homemade to drill presses to … well you get the idea. My current and FAVORITE is this one: Milescraft 4700 Turners Press for Joining Pens and Other Turned Projects of All Types - Amazon.com
> Merry Christmas
> Don


 


Operative word is "several".  I have had two.  The first from Woodcraft, and the second is the arbor press.  I agree, to each his own.[/quote]


----------



## Brian G (Dec 24, 2013)

tazhunter0 said:


> Looking for a new pen press.  Found one at Woodcraft the other day but trying to find out if anybody has used it.


 

I have it, but have only pressed a half-dozen pens with it, so my comments are sparse.  Some of the review comments on Woodcraft's website mention the threads in the handle snapping off.  That concerned me, but after a few presses, I think anyone that is having that problem has some serious issues with residual glue in their tubes.

I like the quick release for adjusting the length, and having the threads lets you sneak up on setting transmissions gradually.  It's also helpful to make that last poofteenth you need to fully seat the part you're pressing in, without the tense moment worrying about that sickening cracking sound.

I'm pleased so far.


----------



## jsmithmarcus (Dec 24, 2013)

I use this one and I really like it!  You can use it like a press or use the screw end to make minor adjustments to your pens.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Dec 24, 2013)

Brian G said:


> tazhunter0 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for a new pen press.  Found one at Woodcraft the other day but trying to find out if anybody has used it.
> ...



That's what I was looking for.  I have to press 25-30 pens a month for orders and the one I have seems to be bending some.  Not sure what or why but it does not press straight all the time.  Might have to get it after the first of the year and try it.

Chris


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 24, 2013)

I was at Northern Tool on Black Friday, and saw a nut cracker on sale for $8. It's functionality as a pen press is ok. All I have been making so far are slimline pens/pencils, and the nut cracker is long enough between ends to press the individual pieces. For the rest I use a bar clamp and two pieces of soft wood. I have not yet had problems with assembly (just still learning the art of sharpening and turning!).
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...Or5SDsbj3ktbx8W8w4xYSNIQ&ust=1388016162614208


----------



## kovalcik (Dec 24, 2013)

+1 for the Milescraft.  I was using my drill press, but moved to the Dedicated press when I had to do a demo.


----------



## LeeR (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is a link to a commercially available pen press for your lathe.  If I didn't own an arbor press I think I'd give this one a try.

Artisan Pen-Ultimate Assembly Tool | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## JCochrun (Dec 25, 2013)

rd_ab_penman said:


> This one I made for $1.00 has worked great for me for the past 10 years.
> 
> Les




Les,

What type of material do you use?  What size hole do you drill in the pieces of wood?  Does it affect the tips of the pens at all?  I made a press based off plans I found here on IAP but I'm having problems with the wood block getting indentations and throwing the alignment off.  Now that I have a floor mounted drill press, I could dedicate my bench top drill press to being a pen press.

Jim


----------



## mikebpeters (Dec 25, 2013)

I just use a squeeze clamp.  I get great control over the pieces to make sure that they go in straight, I already have them in the shop, and they are dirt cheap to replace.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 25, 2013)

mikebpeters said:


> I just use a squeeze clamp.  I get great control over the pieces to make sure that they go in straight, I already have them in the shop, and they are dirt cheap to replace.



I used one of these early on.  What I don't like them for is pressing 7mm transmissions in.  I find that sometimes the pressure would build up and then release - occasionally pushing it in farther than I wanted.


----------



## GaryT45 (Dec 29, 2013)

I currently use the Milescraft pen press (bought it at Woodcraft), and I've probably used it to assemble 200 plus pens.  I've noticed that when I put any pressure on it now, the portion that holds the rod that applies pressure bends, and the rod is now angled upwards, not at the sliding rod.  My thought is that the toggle clamp has suffered metal fatigue, and now any pressure on it just causes the metal to bend.  I'm probably going to replace the toggle clamp (and take it easier in the future).


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 29, 2013)

I didn't see this posted, but...on the cheap...
I bought 18" of 1" black pipe and a flange. Screwed the flange to the bench, screwed the pipe into the flange, attached a Pony clamp with some cutting board sections glued to it. Hand crank on the clamp does just fine for finer work on slim transmissions and doubles as a great vertical clamp.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Dec 29, 2013)

GaryT45 said:


> I currently use the Milescraft pen press (bought it at Woodcraft), and I've probably used it to assemble 200 plus pens.  I've noticed that when I put any pressure on it now, the portion that holds the rod that applies pressure bends, and the rod is now angled upwards, not at the sliding rod.  My thought is that the toggle clamp has suffered metal fatigue, and now any pressure on it just causes the metal to bend.  I'm probably going to replace the toggle clamp (and take it easier in the future).



That is what mine is doing.  I have bent it back and wedge it but it still bends some.  Just getting tired of fixing it every 3-4 pens.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've owned many pen presses over the years. Like Don, I'm NOT a fan of an arbor press. IMHO, if you have to rely on the pressure of a half ton arbor press, you are doing something wrong.

I do, sometimes use a Milescraft press, but most of the time, I use a Zyliss Swiss Vice. I don't think any shop should be without a precision vise, so my bench mounted Zyliss performs many duties.

It seems much more precise and controllable that the other methods I've used.


----------



## mightymavkev (Dec 30, 2013)

LeeR said:


> Here is a link to a commercially available pen press for your lathe.  If I didn't own an arbor press I think I'd give this one a try.
> 
> Artisan Pen-Ultimate Assembly Tool | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA




+1 on the Artisan assembly tool.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Dec 30, 2013)

I use the woodcraft one and love it. i was cracking many pens before it and haven't had on crack since i bought it.  I only use the screw part of the knob so i can go slow and steady making sure everything lines up.  IMO one of the best things i have bought for making pens that saved me alot of pain in breaking stuff on the last step


----------



## Sabaharr (Jan 4, 2014)

And to think that I have been missing out on all these great persses for so many years by just using my bench vise. Whoda thunk it?


----------



## LeeR (Jan 5, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> [...]
> IMHO, if you have to rely on the pressure of a half ton arbor press, you are doing something wrong.
> [...]



Well you are exactly right, since a 1/2 ton is about 950 pounds too much pressure!  You take it easy with one.  I started out adjusting the handle so it had less leverage, but you learn to finesse the pressing of parts. If somebody made a 1/20th ton arbor press, I'd probably be all over it.


----------



## DRAT (Jan 5, 2014)

Like Dan above, I to use my woodworking vise.  It is mounted on the end of my work bench.  The metal parts that touch the pen parts are all covered with wood......I use birch.

I should note however, that I have also used a clamp, that worked well for me too.  Try a couple of different methods and settle on the one you like the best.  I don't think you need to buy anything special for this process, unless of course you don't already own a vice or a clamp.  Good luck.

DRAT


----------



## hard hat (Jan 5, 2014)

I've got that one. It's fantastic. Been using it for over a year


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 6, 2014)

Despite my insistence, I found the price of the milescraft press at the woodworking show too good to not try out for comparison at least and some portability.  

It was $40 and came with a bonus 7mm colt drill bit.


----------



## randyrls (Jan 6, 2014)

I will be contrary here;  I have used pen vices, but i never found one that worked as will as my woodworkers vise with some wood padded jaws that attach with magnets.  It has a quick adjust and gives me good "feel" for when the parts bottom out.  I don't like "single purpose" tools.  I much prefer multi-use tools.


----------



## turn4fun (Jan 7, 2014)

I have to put in a vote for the arbor press.

I've been happy with a modified arbor press.  Have made several hundred pens of all types on it.  Never had a mishap.  Attached piece of soft stick on velcro to metal part of the press.  Made three 3/4" blocks that fit into open space in the base.  One block is delrin, two are wood.  I can get really good alignment, simple length adjustment, and smooth, well controlled pressing strokes.

I certainly don't need or use the full 1-ton pressing force for pens.  I can press with just enough force to push the parts together.  The press takes up very little shop space.  I have it mounted on the corner of a small bench where I assemble and finish pens.  In addition it's a multi-use tool that can be used for other things.     

Larry


----------



## GaryT45 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a Milescraft pen press, and I guess I've put too much pressure on it at times, and the sliding rod on the toggle clamp is now angled upwards.  I replaced it with a "Amico 32 mm" toggle clamp (13.51 from Amazon).  The body of the clamp is cast iron, so less chance of it bending. It matched the bolt holes for the old toggle clamp (base is thicker, so the bolts are now a bit on the short side, but they work).  And since the base is thicker, the center of the rod is just a hair higher than the center of the adjustable rod.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jan 11, 2014)

I have the arbor press but only use it for the upper sections,  I don't understand how to press the lower unit with control of the pen parts.

I hope s,omens uploads some photos of how they use the arbor press to press the lower sections of the pens.


----------



## siric (Jan 11, 2014)

its_virgil said:


> Not an arbor press fan…sorry guys! To each his own. I've had several pen presses over the years from purchased to homemade to drill presses to … well you get the idea. My current and FAVORITE is this one: Milescraft 4700 Turners Press for Joining Pens and Other Turned Projects of All Types - Amazon.com
> Merry Christmas
> Don



+1 on the MilesCraft.


----------



## mtassie (Jan 11, 2014)

I got mine at the show for 40 bucks, barry gross had them to. I stopped at the woodcraft store and they were asking 69.00 for the same press


----------

